# Any fursuiters from Pensacola, Florida?



## Sultz Z. Wolf (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm from Navarre, Florida which is between Pensacola and Fort Walton Beach, Florida and I would also love to meet a fursuiter and ask for advice on how to be one since I want to be one.  Also are there any furry conventions in Pensacola or anywhere nearby like Fort Walton Beach, Panama City, Tallahassee FL, Mobile AL, Biloxi MS, or New Orleans LA.?


----------



## VanyaBear (Sep 12, 2012)

I acctualy live about an hour or two north of you near Dothan Alabama. We go to Destin at the begining of each year for Sukoshicon.
Would love to meet you sometime! We hold fur meets up here very offten now


----------



## VanyaBear (Sep 12, 2012)

oh sory. and as for local cons, there is FWA in atlanta, Sukoshicon in destin, Momocon and AWA also in Atlanta, just google "list of anime conventions" or "list of furry conventions"


----------



## Nyla (Jan 12, 2013)

When exactly is Sukoshicon? I am very curious. Also when do you have fur meets? My friend and I would love to go to one. ^_^ We haven't met other fursuiters before because we didn't know if there was any others near our location, besides us.


----------



## burakki (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm not sure how much this will help you, but there's a yearly convention that does take place in Florida 
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Megaplex


----------



## Moonsqueaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Mobicon is in Mobile, AL May 17th-19th 2013. And Pensacola, FL has a Fandomcon thats around Nov/Oct sometime but Ive not checked the exact dates for it yet. 
If you joined up on the normal FA site, there are actually several fur groups thats located in the Mobile/Pensacola areas. (Im watching 2 of them currently). The cons I listed are not "furry" conventions, but people from the fur groups normally show up for these conventions. 

Edit/Add: I know there is also a Suskosh. Con in Mobile at some time too...but I don't stay to active on when it is as much as I do Mobi/Fandom.


----------



## ThePlayfulDragon (Nov 23, 2019)

I live in Navarre, Florida. Do you know the neighborhood Holley By The Sea by chance??


----------



## floridafurriez (Dec 5, 2019)

This groups has fursuiters in Pensacola:
Open Coast (@OpenCoastAnthro) on Twitter


----------

